# Nature Throid vs. Levothyroxine



## arizonamom (Mar 10, 2010)

Never mind. Not important enough for discussion.


----------



## Allihurley (Sep 9, 2010)

No, actually, I was going to post something along the same lines...Homeopathic therapy as opposed to western medicine treatment?
My sister is (studying to become) a naturepathic doctor, and it is amazing the wealth of information she's opened me up to. Now, I'm not all crunchy or anything, but the stuff she says makes so much sense! Like, isn't it kinda debilitating your body's natural abilities to produce the thyroid hormones that it's supposed to if you are artificially supplying it, flushing the body of toxins to cleanse the body, ect? I also put alot of confidence in the fact that she did attend a fair bit of medical college before changing her career path, so she knows what she's talking about with western medicine, too. I'm thinking about giving the naturpath route a go and if it doesn't pan out, trying the synthroid, all with my doctor's supervision, of course.


----------



## kitemom (Aug 19, 2010)

I'd love to hear a discussion on these two meds. Either for or against. I think if you two are wondering and I'm wondering, there must be more out there wondering. I think it warrants a conversation. I'd love to hear feedback from those for or against either. The more I know, the better educated decision I can make and you can make. Thanks!!!


----------



## McKenna (Jun 23, 2010)

I think sharing information and personal experiences is a good thing. One very sad thing I've noticed on thyroid boards is that people who are strongly in favor of one or the other will come on like a steamroller and make scary (or sometimes rude) statements to promote their choice. The debate of natural thyroid vs. synthetic is a hot one, even among doctors and other medical professionals.

The truth is that we are all individuals and our thyroid issues manifest in different ways, so its good that we have several options available for us. At least that's the way I look at it. :winking0014:

Personally, I'm on Armour. I tried Synthroid first, but did not do well with it so my endo switched me and I'm doing better since switching. I'm having a TT next week and I plan to stay on Armour after my surgery.


----------

